# Any difference bw used and new 24-105mm lens?



## darkhound (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi, I have a 24-105mm lens that I bought in 2008 used. Based on the serial code, it was made in 2007. I have been using it with my canon XSi for 5 years in the hope that I would eventually upgrade to full frame. 

That day finally arrived and I just bought a 6d! Thing is, i bought the bundle so i have another 24-105 mm lens that is brand new. 

I am going to sell one of them but should I keep the 2007 one or the 2013 one? 

My old 2007 lens has no scratches and I don't think it has much dust. It does have quite a bit of zoom creep though, so that when I point it down, gravity pulls the front element down, zooming in. Is that cheap to fix?

I figure selling the new one on eBay will net me about $125 more compared to the old one. 

Here are some other possible factors: Has there been any general improvement in Canon's manufacturing quality over time? Have they improved the coatings or glass elements but kept the same model number? Do the coatings degrade over time? Should mechanical wear and tear be a concern?

Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## pato (Mar 5, 2013)

My gut tells me, keep the new one. You have warranty on it, it's new, might have fixed small issues that have become known over time (I don't know if Canon would even mention this public). 
But for the best test, shoot some pictures with both lenses and compare if both are equally sharp, maybe you see some difference in them. That way you can "save" a possible calibration of the not so sharp lens.


----------



## bycostello (Mar 5, 2013)

125 then keep the new one... will hold value over time better than the old one...


----------



## caMARYnon (Mar 5, 2013)

bycostello said:


> will hold value over time better than the old one...


+1


pato said:


> You have warranty on it


+1


----------



## AudioGlenn (Mar 5, 2013)

bycostello said:


> 125 then keep the new one... will hold value over time better than the old one...



+1


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 5, 2013)

I had bought a used 24-105L for use with my 7D. When I bought the 5DII, I also got the kit, kept the new lens and sold the old one (for exactly the amount I bought it for).


----------



## alek35 (Mar 5, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I had bought a used 24-105L for use with my 7D. When I bought the 5DII, I also got the kit, kept the new lens and sold the old one (for exactly the amount I bought it for).


@Neuro: how happy were you with the 7D/24-105 combo ? I have both a 5d2 and a 7D and am looking for a zoom lens that will perform well on both bodies...

Br,
Thomas


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 5, 2013)

alek35 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I had bought a used 24-105L for use with my 7D. When I bought the 5DII, I also got the kit, kept the new lens and sold the old one (for exactly the amount I bought it for).
> ...



It was a good lens from an optical standpoint. I sometimes found 24mm on APS-C to not be wide enough. I already had the 17-55mm f/2.8 IS, which IMO is the best general purpose zoom for APS-C. I got the 24-105 primarily to have a sealed lens for use outdoors in inclement weather, and the 17-55 saw a lot more use on my 7D (more useful range for me, a bit sharper and a stop faster). The 24-105L is an excellent general purpose zoom on FF (although I think I'll be replacing it with the 24-70/2.8 II very soon).


----------



## dstppy (Mar 5, 2013)

Personally, I'd pony up for FoCal pro, and check the two for deviance in adjustments at tight and wide, then keep the more accurate one.

So far, my used (from LensRentals) lenses have consistently in need of VERY LITTLE to NO adjustment. This is just an assumption, but I think they must keep a close eye on testing/sending out their lenses for calibration?


----------



## darkhound (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendations! Good suggestion about the FoCal Pro, but I probably won't pony up for it since I'm a hobbiest and this new camera and lens are stretching my budget as is.

Just to follow-up on my sub-question... Is zoom-creep normal and can it be fixed? If so, is it costly at all? It sure is annoying... Thank you!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 5, 2013)

darkhound said:


> Just to follow-up on my sub-question... Is zoom-creep normal and can it be fixed? If so, is it costly at all? It sure is annoying... Thank you!



Yes, it can be fixed. To have Canon do it would certainly cost more than the $125 differential that you're talking about, though. Keep the new lens.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 5, 2013)

I've had my 24-105mmL now for several years, its excellent and has no zoom creep or even a sign of it.

As Neuro said, do a AFMA on the new lens as well as making sure it does not zoom creep. Keep the best one, which would likely be the new one. If the new one does have zoom creep, ask Canon to repair it under the warranty.


----------



## Denisas Pupka (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello, I do not want to create new thread, so decided to post here. Just few days ago I received new 6D + 24-105mm f4, but I was surprised that "Canon 24-105mm f/4L IS" lens hood (EW-83H) actually little bit loose when it attached to lenses and its annoying a lot... Even when I hold and move camera just little I can hear how it wobble little bit :/ With new lenses and hood, which are note worn should not be like this I think. Maybe you can suggest something and maybe somebody experienced the same?

Thank you for your time,
Denis


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 4, 2013)

Denisas Pupka said:


> Hello, I do not want to create new thread, so decided to post here. Just few days ago I received new 6D + 24-105mm f4, but I was surprised that "Canon 24-105mm f/4L IS" lens hood (EW-83H) actually little bit loose when it attached to lenses and its annoying a lot... Even when I hold and move camera just little I can hear how it wobble little bit :/ With new lenses and hood, which are note worn should not be like this I think. Maybe you can suggest something and maybe somebody experienced the same?
> 
> Thank you for your time,
> Denis


I'd ask Canon for a replacement hood. It should not do that! Call or e-mail customer service and see if you can exchange it.


Having worked with plastic molding a lot, it is common for shrinkage or warping to happen if temperatures and timing are not perfect.

QA should catch it if it happens to a batch, but sometimes just one part can have a issue.

I'm not in love with the hood designs on the newer lenses, but mine are all solid.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 5, 2013)

Sell both and get 24-70 f2.8 II


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 5, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Sell both and get 24-70 f2.8 II




The OP's question was 'any difference between used and new 24-105'. 


(so we do have the same sense of humour ! ;D )


----------



## tassosl (Apr 5, 2013)

As reported (by me) here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=12463.0
as well as in this: http://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/3365069,

there was / is a bunch of 24-105 manufactured during 2012 that had a faulty board that played tricks to the lens IS.

Before deciding to keep one or the other, make some test to the new one as described on those threads.


----------



## Denisas Pupka (Apr 5, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Denisas Pupka said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I do not want to create new thread, so decided to post here. Just few days ago I received new 6D + 24-105mm f4, but I was surprised that "Canon 24-105mm f/4L IS" lens hood (EW-83H) actually little bit loose when it attached to lenses and its annoying a lot... Even when I hold and move camera just little I can hear how it wobble little bit :/ With new lenses and hood, which are note worn should not be like this I think. Maybe you can suggest something and maybe somebody experienced the same?
> ...


Thanks for advise. I'm also curious about if barrel should be loose little bit when lens extended / zoom in completely, or it should be stiff 100%. I mean end of the lens wobbly just a little (my tamron 17-50 and tamron 70-300 zoom lenses also have that and even little bit more). Maybe I'm little bit too much paranoid right now, and expect even too much from L series lenses, but thats just because if something wrong I can request not only to change lens hood but lens also. 

Thank you for your time,


----------



## Garfield (Apr 9, 2013)

You definitely should keep the new lens.

Mine 24-105mm failed last year. It came with the 5DmarkI and was working fine for nearly 5 years till it went down due to a broken flexible circuit board. I sent it in for service what cost me 150 € to fix it.
In parallel I bought a new 24-105mm and sold the old repaired one for 75% of the market price on ebay.

So my confidence in that lens is not that big, as I didn' used it under harsh conditions for appr. 20.000 shots. Also the zoom ring runs too smoothly after all the years, causing the lens to zoom "automatically" when shooting in a downward direction.

If your lens is in a good shape and it's an "L", you usually should get a decent price for it on ebay, no matter how old the lens is.


The Garfield!


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 9, 2013)

Put both up for sale at the price point you want, and see which sells faster. The demand for the 24-105 isn't incredibly high because of all the kits that are separated and it has been out for quite a long time. Some people will want something new and are willing to pay a premium for it... so let them... some people want a bargain and are willing to take a gamble on it... so let them.


----------



## akraj (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm in the exact same situation. got the 24-105 3 years ago and have a new 24-105 which came with my 5DM3 kit. let me know what you end up doing.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 10, 2013)

a long time ago I had a new and used 55-250mm. the used one sold first and the price difference between the two was ten bucks. Again, put both up for sale and see which one goes first. let the market make your decision for you.


----------

